

Cash flow analysis of a small community site: Bookmooch - chrislo
http://blog.bookmooch.com/2009/02/17/how-much-bookmooch-costs-to-run/

======
CalmQuiet
Very generous of him to share his financials. Some lessons useful for any
startup... including the feedback to this post by his readers/customers. It'd
be great to see a follow-up in a year to see if he can get it into the black.

